# CPU, GPU oder alles neu?



## Constantin34 (15. August 2019)

Hallo Leute,

da ich ein WQHD Display habe und jetzt bei den neuen AAA games unter 40/30 FPS falle würde ich gerne meinen Computer „aufmotzen“
Jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach dem Bottleneck. Könnt ihr mir da vl helfen?

CPU: 4790k läuft stabil mit 4,7Ghz 4 Cores. (Nutzen games schon mehr als 4 cores?)
MSI GTX1080
16Gb DDR3 Ram
SSD 500Gb Samsung

Denke über 9900K nach... Dann brauch ich aber Mainboard und Ram neu... (so um die 900€ hab ich ausgerechnet)
Oder eine RTX 2080 Super oder Ti (1400€)
Alles neu währe mir eigentlich zu teuer 

Lg Manfred


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

Ein 9900K wäre purer Schwachsinn. Ein Ryzen 5 3600 für 210 Euro ist in Games kaum schwächer. Der 9900K ist in Full-HD grad mal 10-13% schneller - bei WQHD schrumpft der Vorsprung, da dann die Grafikkarte wichtiger wird.  Bei ner neuen CPU solltest du also unbedingt auf Ryzen setzen, und falls Dir 6 Kerne und 12 Threads nicht reichen, nimmst du halt einen Ryzen 7 3700X, der ist nur 5-6% vom 9900K weg. Wenn es unbedingt Intel sein "muss", würde ich eher einen core i7-8700(K) oder i7-9700(K) nehmen, aber die sind deutlich teurer als der Ryzen 5 3600, und selbst K-Versionen auch nur 5 bis maximal 10% schneller.

Die Frage ist aber, ob es an der CPU liegt. Deine CPU ist zwar schon recht alt, aber sie hat ja 8 Threads. Ein Ryzen 7 1600X ist ein bisschen schwächer als Dein Core i7. Der Ryzen 5 3600 ist wiederum um die 30% schneller als der 1600x, also auch 30% als Deine CPU - aber nur BIS zu 30%. Wie gesagt: Bei WQHD schrumpfen die CPU-Abstände in der Regel. Ich denke, 20-25% mehr FPS wären drin.

Eine neue Grafikkarte würde da aber mehr bringen. Eine RTX 2080 Super ist ca 45% schneller bei WQHD als Deine GTX 1080. Allerdings ist sie auch nur 5% schneller als die normale RTX 2080, kostet aber mindestens 50-60€ mehr. Ich würde eher eine normale, aber übertaktete RTX 2080 nehmen. 


Wenn du auf Ryzen gehst, wäre aber ja sogar der Ryzen 5 3600 PLUS eine RTX 2080 drin. Der Ryzen, ein gutes X570-Board, 16GB DDR4-3200-RAM und eine RTX 2080 kosten dich zusammen ca 1150 Euro. Wenn du ein B450-Board nimmst, sparst du 100 Euro - da musst du aber vorsichtshalber ein Modell von MSI mit "BIOS-Flashback" nehmen, da du da ohne CPU und RAM das BIOS updaten kannst - was nötig ist, damit die CPU erkannt ist und falls das Board noch kein neues BIOS ab Werk hat. 

Mit dem Ryzen plus einer RTX 2080 wären rechnerisch in der Summe 1,2 (20% durch den Ryzen) mal 1,4 (40 durch die 2080) drin, also 68% - ich sag mal vorsichtshalber: 60% sind es bestimmt.


----------



## Constantin34 (15. August 2019)

Vielen Dank Herbboy für deine Tips und Hilfe. 
60% sind mal eine Ansage 
Ich kauf mir  mal eine RTX2080... Dann schau ich was es ausmacht und später kann ich auf Ryzen umrüsten  
Ryzen 7 3700x mit ASUS Prime X570-P??? 

Nochmal Danke


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

Constantin34 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Herbboy für deine Tips und Hilfe.
> 60% sind mal eine Ansage
> Ich kauf mir  mal eine RTX2080... Dann schau ich was es ausmacht und später kann ich auf Ryzen umrüsten
> Ryzen 7 3700x mit ASUS Prime X570-P???
> ...


 Ich bin nicht sicher, dass das Asus Prime X570-P "gut genug" ist. Das ist eines der billigsten X570-Boards, die sollen angeblich nicht so ganz alles supporten. Aber generell kannst du das so machen, vlt forsch mal genauer nach, was das Board kann und was ggf nicht. Und ein 3700X lohnt sich wirklich nur dann, wenn Du nebenbei noch viele andere Dinge offen hast, zB Streaming machst. Ansonsten lohnt sich der Aufpreis auf einen R5 3600 wirklich nicht, der wird so oder so viele Jahre mehr als gut genug sein.

Was Du beachten musst: FALLS du einen "guten" Kühler hast oder willst, musst du vlt einen neuen kaufen. Denn der Sockel AM4 hat ganz andere Maße als 115x und AM2/AM3 - die ersten passenden Kühler kamen erst raus, als der Sockel AM4 neu war, und das waren nur wenige. Die Auswahl hat sich natürlich stetig gesteigert, aber noch immer muss man aufpassen, welcher Kühler passt. Für manche "alten" Kühler bekommst du aber auch passendes neues Montagematerial. 

Du kannst natürlich auch den mitgelieferten AMD-Kühler nehmen.


----------



## Constantin34 (15. August 2019)

Nochmal vielen Dank Herbboy 
Du hast mir sehr geholfen. Da ich wirklich nur gaming mache (vl mal ein Video schneide aber sehr selten) werd ich den R5 nehmen und dafür die RTX 2080 super. Macht mehr sinn. 
Über das Mainbord werd ich mich noch genauer informieren


----------



## dannyglover (16. August 2019)

also ich würd ja noch warten,die gtx 1080 reicht für aktuelle AAA-Titel in 1080 Ultra-Settings komplett aus, und nur weil du ein monitor hast musst du ja nicht zwingen auch in dieser hohen auflösung spielen.  

1000 € für eine minim schnellere,teiweise Fehlerbelastete  GraKa ausgeben, weiß ja nicht, nächstes Jahr kommen bestimmt interessantere karten raus, als nur "SUPER" updates.

2080s hatten/haben massiv Probleme mit den verbauten Speicher, diese sind extrem heiss geworden, daraus resultierend abstürze und grafikfehler. Selbst nach dem nach dem Statement von Gainward bzw. Umstellung auf Samsung-Speicher liessen die Hersteller verlauten, das Problem sei gelöst, Fakt ist,die fehlerbehafteten Kartenbestände sind noch nicht ausverkauft, hoffen die Händler doch auch die unwissenden Konsumenten. Selbst Ersatzmodelle wurden noch mit dem alten Speicher "ausgetauscht".



Herbboy,könntest auch objektiver sein und die schwachstellen(extrem laut bei minderwertigen Cusstom oc's, Spulenfiepen) der karten anmerken. Noninelle,hypothethische Herstellerangaben und die Praxis sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Ansätze und du bleibst leider nur in der Theorie stecken.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2019)

dannyglover schrieb:


> 2080s hatten/haben massiv Probleme mit den verbauten Speicher, diese sind extrem heiss geworden, daraus resultierend abstürze und grafikfehler. Selbst nach dem nach dem Statement von Gainward bzw. Umstellung auf Samsung-Speicher liessen die Hersteller verlauten, das Problem sei gelöst, Fakt ist,die fehlerbehafteten Kartenbestände sind noch nicht ausverkauft, hoffen die Händler doch auch die unwissenden Konsumenten. Selbst Ersatzmodelle wurden noch mit dem alten Speicher "ausgetauscht".


 Und woher weißt Du das? Das wäre nämlich ein extrem dummes Verhalten, da die Shops sich damit ja garantierte Reklamationen einhandeln, außer jemand kauft so eine Karte und nutzt sie fast nie für Gaming  




> Herbboy,könntest auch objektiver sein und die schwachstellen(extrem laut bei minderwertigen Cusstom oc's, Spulenfiepen) der karten anmerken. Noninelle,hypothethische Herstellerangaben und die Praxis sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Ansätze und du bleibst leider nur in der Theorie stecken.


 Wo bin ich denn nicht objektiv? ^^   Wenn er eine Karte in der Leistungsklasse will, hat er ja keine andere Wahl als eine RXT 2080 (super). Zudem hab ich von den Problemen gar nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## dannyglover (16. August 2019)

Woher ich das weiß.....ich infomier mich grundsätzlich über die Fehlerhaftigkeit eines Produktes,sollte sich herausstellen, dass es bereits Informationen darüber gibt, insbesondere wenn ich es weiterempfehle, diese Vorgehensweise solltest du dir zum Vorbild nehmen. 

Nicht jeder Kunde ist mit dem "Inhalt" und deren vielerlei komplexen,technischen Unvollkommenheiten seiner Ware vertraut, besonders im IT-Bereich nicht, Geschädigte welche sich dann darüber ärgern oder  Fehler beanstanden, soll in der Wirschaft ja nicht selten vorkommen, dass Geld, im Gegensatz zur Kundenzufriedenheit die absolute Priorität/den Vorzug erhält, werden mit hohlem Geschwätz und  viel Umständlichkeit verbundenen Support-Anfragen hingehalten, bis sich die Verantwortlichen dann zu Wort melden, und den Mangel endlich eingestehen. Auch hier wäre Skepsis angebracht.

 Die Alternative zur RTX 2080/SUPER/Ti wäre, habe ich dem OP auch geraten, noch auf preiswertere und effizientere(um im Kauderwelsch der Kommerzkammern zu bleiben) Hardware zu warten, Vernünftig wäre dies allemal.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## MoeD (17. August 2019)

Constantin34 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da ich ein WQHD Display habe und jetzt bei den neuen AAA games unter 40/30 FPS falle würde ich gerne meinen Computer „aufmotzen“
> Jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach dem Bottleneck. Könnt ihr mir da vl helfen?
> ...



Ich bin ja immer wieder baff was für ne Hardware einige meinen aufrüsten zu müssen. Mit ner GTX 1080 bist Du noch gut dabei und dann willst Du Dir ne RTX 2080 für 700 EUR kaufen?? Für das Geld baue ich mir nen komplett-Rechner mit allen Kompenenten plus Gehäuse zusammen der für alle aktuellen Spiele und auch noch zukünftige gerüstet ist. Wenn Du schon meinst aufrüsten zu müssen dann investier das Geld lieber in ein gutes x570 Mainboard plus Ryzen 5 3600 CPU und DDR4-RAM, aber Deine Grafikkarte hat es nun wirklich am wenigsten nötig.


----------



## Chemenu (17. August 2019)

MoeD schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer wieder baff was für ne Hardware einige meinen aufrüsten zu müssen. Mit ner GTX 1080 bist Du noch gut dabei und dann willst Du Dir ne RTX 2080 für 700 EUR kaufen?? Für das Geld baue ich mir nen komplett-Rechner mit allen Kompenenten plus Gehäuse zusammen der für alle aktuellen Spiele und auch noch zukünftige gerüstet ist. Wenn Du schon meinst aufrüsten zu müssen dann investier das Geld lieber in ein gutes x570 Mainboard plus Ryzen 5 3600 CPU und DDR4-RAM, aber Deine Grafikkarte hat es nun wirklich am wenigsten nötig.



Also ich hätte eher das Gegenteil behauptet, dass die Grafikkarte vermutlich das Limit ist. Hängt aber natürlich vom Spiel ab. Man kann es jedoch einfach testen wenn man die Auflösung reduziert und schaut ob man dann wieder über 60 fps erreicht. 
Ich glaube die wenigsten Spiele dürften einen auf 4,7 GHz übertakteten i7 ans Limit bringen. Nur zum Vergleich, ich habe erst vor zweit Tagen meine R290X durch eine RX5700XT ersetzt und die fps haben sich in Dirt Rally fast verdoppelt. CPU ist ein 3770K @ 4,2 GHz, also noch älter als das was Manfred da in seinem PC hat. CPU Auslastung war bei dem Test bei ca. 30%. 

Also am besten erst mal in Spielen ein Overlay akivieren dass CPU und GPU Auslastung anzeigt, dann kann man auch den Flaschenhals identifizieren und kauft nichts unnötiges.


----------



## Constantin34 (17. August 2019)

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten. 

Das die RTX fehleranfällig sind hab ich noch nicht gewusst. Da ist es vl besser dann doch die Super zu nehmen und zu hoffen, dass die Fehler beseitigt wurden. Wenn man auf neue Hardware warten will, dann hört das ja leider nie auf...

Ich glaube das WQHD Display bringt meine Hardware ans limit. Hab schon mal auf HD umgestellt und dann hab ich natürlich überhaupt kein Problem mit FPS bei allen games. Aber HD auf einen WQHD Bildschirm sieht schrecklich aus!!! Tut in den Augen weh 
Werd mal ein Overlay aktivieren und schauen bei welchem Titel was der Flaschenhals ist. Anno soll ja CPU lastig sein wobei andere Games natürlich GPU lastig sein werden.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2019)

dannyglover schrieb:


> Woher ich das weiß.....ich infomier mich grundsätzlich über die Fehlerhaftigkeit eines Produktes,sollte sich herausstellen, dass es bereits Informationen darüber gibt, insbesondere wenn ich es weiterempfehle, diese Vorgehensweise solltest du dir zum Vorbild nehmen.


 Entschuldige, ich bin kein bezahlter Hardware-Berater, sondern nur ein erfahrener Anwender,  der den Hardwaremarkt hobbymäßig beoachtet. Jeder, der in einem Forum fragt, weiß genau, dass die beratenden Leute dort nicht alles wissen können. Hinzu kommt, dass ich überhaupt nicht die 2080s empfohlen habe. ER schlug selber eine vor, und ich riet ihm eher zur normalen RTX 2080, wenn überhaupt. 

UND ich konnte jetzt auch selbst zur 2080s keine News zu Problemen mit dem RAM finden - kann es sein, dass es NUR bestimmte Modelle von Gainward betrifft und nicht "die RTX 2080 Super" allgemein? Oder dass du "viele" Meldungen zB in einem Forum mit "die Mehrzahl" verwechselst? Denn bei Dingen, die oft verkauft werden, hast du halt selbst nur 1% Problemfällen gleich "viele Fälle". Hast Du da mal bitte einen Link, der bestätigt, dass es ein weit verbreitetes Problem ist? Ich hab ein paar Minuten gesucht, aber nix gefunden. 



> Nicht jeder Kunde ist mit dem "Inhalt" und deren vielerlei komplexen,technischen Unvollkommenheiten seiner Ware vertraut, besonders im IT-Bereich nicht, Geschädigte welche sich dann darüber ärgern oder  Fehler beanstanden, soll in der Wirschaft ja nicht selten vorkommen, dass Geld, im Gegensatz zur Kundenzufriedenheit die absolute Priorität/den Vorzug erhält, werden mit hohlem Geschwätz und  viel Umständlichkeit verbundenen Support-Anfragen hingehalten, bis sich die Verantwortlichen dann zu Wort melden, und den Mangel endlich eingestehen.


 Du scheinst ja echt in der Vergangenheit bei beschissenen Läden eingekauft zu haben UND oft Problemfälle gehabt haben, wenn du einen solch hohen Erfahrungsschatz hast, dass du das pauschal so behaupten kannst. ^^  Oder arbeitest du selbst in einem Hardwareladen?  Normalerweise sind Reklamationsfälle bei Hardware sowieso bezogen auf die verkauften Einheiten eher selten, außer ein bestimmtes Modell ist "verhunzt" - sollte das hier der Fall sein, wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, welcher bekanntere Shop dann Probleme macht. Ich habe auch in den letzten Jahren sehr selten von Leuten gehört, die bei Reklamationen von Hardware-Komponenten Probleme mit größeren Shops hatten, außer vlt man reklamiert erst nach 20 Monaten. Selbst 2-3 Fälle von defekten externen HDDs in meinem Bekanntenkreis, wo ja wirklich der Verdacht nahe liegt, dass der Kunde das Ding einfach nur aus Versehen vom Tisch gehauen hat, wurden anstandslos akzeptiert. 

Bei Mindfactory kann man sich übrigens zB bei den meisten Produkten, die nicht erst ein paar mal verkauft wurden, bei den Kundenmeinungen auch die RMA-Quoten anschauen. Die sind bei modernen Grafikkarten selten höher als 2-3%, und wenn ein Modell schlechter dasteht, kann man es ja vorsichtshalber meiden. 


@Constantin: Laut dannyglover ist eben die normale RTX *nicht *fehleranfällig, sondern die Super-Version... das ist ja der Witz, falls es denn stimmt. Ich würde vlt. echt erstmal einen CPU-Wechsel empfehlen und dann mal weitersehen. Wenn das nicht reicht, kannst du ja immer noch eine neue Graka holen. Da Du ja eh bereit dazu warst, mehr als 1000 Euro auszugeben, wäre es IMHO nicht "schlimm", wenn eine neue CPU (mit Board und RAM und Windows-Neuinstallation) nicht ganz so viel bringt wie du vlt hoffst. Aber um die 30% sind eben drin, und bei Games, die CPU-lastig sind, vlt auch mehr - kann sein, dass zB Anno deutlich über 30% profitiert. Da könntest du mal schauen, ob es Tests zu Anno mit einer ordentlichen Grafikkarte wie der GTX 1080 gibt, die dann verschiedene CPUs vergleicht.


----------



## Constantin34 (18. August 2019)

Danke Herbboy für deine Infos. Ich weiß das Du und alle in diesem Forum das hobbymäßig machen und bin Dankbar verschieden Infos von verschiedenen Leuten zu bekommen.
Das ist ja der Sinn von dem Ganzen.  Und es freut mich und Hilf mir sehr, das jemand seine Freizeit opfert und mir Infos schreibt. Danke Vielmals 

Ich finde deine Tipps gut und werde jetzt wirklich zuerst das Mainboard mit CPU aufrüsten und mit der GraKa warten. Besonders jetzt wo Gerüchte von einer RTX2080 super Ti im umlauf sind. Vl gibts nochmals später eine kleine Preisanpassung


----------



## Constantin34 (18. August 2019)

Ach ja 

Würde mich über paar Tips von Mainboard und RAM freuen 
Denke jetzt über einen Ryzen 3700x nach. 
Welcher RAM passt zur Ryzen? 3200mhz ist ja das max was sie kann. Kann ich da jeden x-Beliebigen nehmen?

Falls jemand schon was weiß welches X570 Mainboard gut dafür ist, außer die für 800€  würde ich mich über infos freuen


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. August 2019)

Constantin34 schrieb:


> (Nutzen games schon mehr als 4 cores?)



Ja, tun sie. Battlefield 1 sollte merklich profitieren. GTA V ist angeblich auch so ein Kandidat. Das wird in Zukunft natürlich eher mehr als weniger werden. Einen  8 oder 4/4"Zwang" gibt es imo aber noch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2019)

Constantin34 schrieb:


> Ach ja
> 
> Würde mich über paar Tips von Mainboard und RAM freuen
> Denke jetzt über einen Ryzen 3700x nach.
> ...


Also, ich habe einen Ryzen 5 3600 auf einem B450-Board von MSI mit 2x8GB DDR-3200 von Crucial, das Ballistix Sport LT. Das ist gleichzeitig auch kein teures, wobei es inzwischen 10€ teurer ist als noch vor nem Monat (für 16GB) - evlt. ist es günstiger, zwei einzelne Riegel zu je 8GB zu nehmen und kein Set mit 2x8. Früher wäre es für Ryzen noch wichtig gewesen, ob das RAM Dual- oder Single-Rank hat. Inzwischen ist es - soweit ich weiß - durch BIOS-Anpassungen kein relevanter Unterschied. 

Beim Mainboard scheint das Gigabyte X570 Gaming X nen guten Eindruck zu machen, das wäre mit ab 175 Euro auch nicht so sauteuer. 

Über ne Karte wie die 2080 Ti würde ich aber 3x nachdenken. Solche "Top-Karten" sind normalerweise nur was für echte Hardware-Freaks, denen es egal ist, dass sie von dem gleichen Geld auch die Mal nacheinander alle 2 Jahre ne neue Karte kaufen könnten und spätestens mit der zweiten neu gekauften Karte mehr Leistung als mit der teuren High-End-Karte haben, manchmal schon mit der ersten nachgerüsteten Karte...


----------



## Constantin34 (19. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich habe einen Ryzen 5 3600 auf einem B450-Board von MSI mit 2x8GB DDR-3200 von Crucial, das Ballistix Sport LT. Das ist gleichzeitig auch kein teures, wobei es inzwischen 10€ teurer ist als noch vor nem Monat (für 16GB) - evlt. ist es günstiger, zwei einzelne Riegel zu je 8GB zu nehmen und kein Set mit 2x8. Früher wäre es für Ryzen noch wichtig gewesen, ob das RAM Dual- oder Single-Rank hat. Inzwischen ist es - soweit ich weiß - durch BIOS-Anpassungen kein relevanter Unterschied.
> 
> Beim Mainboard scheint das Gigabyte X570 Gaming X nen guten Eindruck zu machen, das wäre mit ab 175 Euro auch nicht so sauteuer.
> 
> Über ne Karte wie die 2080 Ti würde ich aber 3x nachdenken. Solche "Top-Karten" sind normalerweise nur was für echte Hardware-Freaks, denen es egal ist, dass sie von dem gleichen Geld auch die Mal nacheinander alle 2 Jahre ne neue Karte kaufen könnten und spätestens mit der zweiten neu gekauften Karte mehr Leistung als mit der teuren High-End-Karte haben, manchmal schon mit der ersten nachgerüsteten Karte...



Danke für die Infos. Werde mal Preise vergleichen und mir das Mainboard anschauen 

In dem Blickwinkel hab ich es noch gar nicht betrachtet das die Ti keinen Sinn macht. Dachte eher das ich länger ruhe haben werde, aber du hast recht. Könnte nach zwei Jahren eine neue Kaufen für das Geld was ich für eine Ti ausgeben würde. 

Was ist eigentlich mit SLI passiert? Unterstützt keiner? Sonst könnt ich ja nach zwei Jahren eine zweite billige RTX dazuhängen und weiter gehts?


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2019)

Constantin34 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Werde mal Preise vergleichen und mir das Mainboard anschauen
> 
> In dem Blickwinkel hab ich es noch gar nicht betrachtet das die Ti keinen Sinn macht. Dachte eher das ich länger ruhe haben werde, aber du hast recht. Könnte nach zwei Jahren eine neue Kaufen für das Geld was ich für eine Ti ausgeben würde.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit SLI passiert? Unterstützt keiner? Sonst könnt ich ja nach zwei Jahren eine zweite billige RTX dazuhängen und weiter gehts?


 SLI nutzt kaum jemand, weil es meistens Unsinn ist. Es ist so gut wie immer besser, eine neue, gute Karte zu kaufen anstatt eine zweite alte dazuzustecken, zumal der Leistungsgewinn idr nur bei 50-60% liegt. Und auch beim Neukauf eines Systems macht es wenig Sinn. Du kannst zB 2x eine RTX 2060 kaufen, und wenn du dann +60% FPS hast, wärst du auf dem Level einer 2080 Ti, zahlst aber "nur" 700-800€. Aber es kann da eben auch Probleme geben, du brauchst dann auch ein passendes Mainboard, hast mehr Strombedarf usw.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> SLI nutzt kaum jemand, [...]



Ergänzend kommt hinzu, dass SLI mittlerweile "tot" ist, die neuen RTX-Modelle unterstützen gar kein SLI mehr, sondern Nvidias neue(re) Bus-Technologie "NVLink", das aber afaik auch nur ab 2080 aufwärts.

Das System ist aber lt. Nvidia auch gar nicht (mehr) für den Gaming-Bereich gedacht, sondern vielmehr für Workstations und Supercomputing konzipiert.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ergänzend kommt hinzu, dass SLI mittlerweile "tot" ist, die neuen RTX-Modelle unterstützen gar kein SLI mehr


 das wusste ich gar nicht - das macht die Sache ja noch einfacher


----------



## Constantin34 (20. August 2019)

Also kein SLI oder wie sie es auch immer nennen 
Jetzt werd ich noch bisschen schauen und nächste Woche ein X570 mit Ryzen 3700x nehmen. 
Werde euch berichten wo und wie viel FPS ich dazugewinne, hoffentlich


----------



## Constantin34 (20. August 2019)

Ich habe schon wieder eine Frage 

GPU's costum cards:
Die Preisunterschiede sind ja enorm. Für die teuerste RTX 2080 bekomm ich ja fast die billigste RTX2080ti!!! Fast...
Ist da viel Unterschied wenn ich nicht OC machen will?


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2019)

Constantin34 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon wieder eine Frage
> 
> GPU's costum cards:
> Die Preisunterschiede sind ja enorm. Für die teuerste RTX 2080 bekomm ich ja fast die billigste RTX2080ti!!! Fast...
> Ist da viel Unterschied wenn ich nicht OC machen will?


Ich würde es nicht übertreiben. In der Regel sind die teureren Modelle halt schon ab Werk stark übertaktet UND gut gekühlt. Aber es gibt auch günstigere, die ab Werk ordentlich übertaktet sind UND eine gute Kühlung haben, also nicht zu laut sind. 

Falls Du wirklich eine RTX 2080 nehmen willst, scheint mir diese hier ganz ok: https://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-rtx-2080-gamerock-premium-ne62080h20p2-1040g-a1893405.html?hloc=de  1875Mhz im OC-Modus, unter 700€. 

Oder die hier https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-rtx-2080-duke-8g-oc-v372-003r-a1870893.html?hloc=de  nur 620€, etwas weniger MHz als die Palit, aber das sind keine 2% Unterschied zur Palit - wenn du zB 80 FPS hast, hättest du mit der Palit dann eben 81 FPS... 

Aber schau genau, ob die Karten nicht irgendein Problem haben - nicht dass ich wieder Ärger bekomme, weil irgendwo steht, dass die MSI RTX 2080er-Modelle hupen oder rülpsen...    Bei der MSI und der Palit sind die Reklamationsquoten laut Mindfactory jedenfalls bei nur 1%.


----------



## Constantin34 (21. August 2019)

Auf 2 oder 3% Leistung bei dem Preisunterschied kann ich gerne verzichten  
Wie du sagst, wichtig ist das sie nicht kaputt gehen. Und hupen oder rülpsen sollten sie ja auch nicht wenn möglich


----------



## Constantin34 (26. August 2019)

So jetzt hab ich alles getestet:

Altes System:
i7 4790k mit stable 4.7Ghz
16Gb DDR3 Ram
SSD
GTX1080

Neues System:
Ryzen 7 3700x (nicht übertaktet)
32GB DDR4
M2.0 SSD 
GTX 1080 die selbe wie zuvor

Alle games auf Ultra/max setting mit WQHD

Anno 1800:
Ladezeit savegame: ALT 37sec - NEU 34sec
FPS in city: ALT und NEU 28 - Keine Änderung

Assassins Creed Odyssee:
Ladezeit savegame: ALT 24sec - NEU 19sec
CPU Auslastung: ALT 97% - NEU 40%
FPS: ALT und NEU 40
Benchmark: ALT und NEU: min15 fps, max85fps, average 49fps 
ALT und NEU mit Mikro Rucklern

Frostpunk:
CPU Auslastung: ALT 30% - NEU 12%
FPS ca62 ALT und NEU

CIV 6:
Nur Ladezeiten getestet
ALT 53sec
NEU 39sec

Kingdome Come Deliverance:
Ladezeit: ALT 12sec - NEU 9sec
CPU Auslastung: ALT 85% - NEU 40%
FPS:
Niedrigster Wert ALT 19 - NEU 33

Also zusammengefasst:
Paar Sekunden schneller beim Laden und NUR bei Kingdome Come hab ich 14FPS 
Ich weiß das 32GB nicht für gaming bringen und nicht alle 8 Kerne genutzt werden... Aber dachte das es bisschen mehr bringt 

GPU upgrade währe vl besser gewesen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2019)

Constantin34 schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich alles getestet:
> 
> Altes System:
> i7 4790k mit stable 4.7Ghz
> ...


 ja, hatte ich am Anfang ja auch vermutet. Hast Du Windows denn neu installiert?


----------



## Constantin34 (4. September 2019)

Ja hab ich.
Bin aber trotzdem zufrieden. Mir kommt vor das alles smoother und runder läuft


----------



## RollyXP (4. September 2019)

Hio, 
ich mogel mich hier bei der Diskussion mal mit rein, da mein System ähnlich ist wie Constantin34  "alte" System.
Und ich würde gerne eure Meinung wissen.

Was ich habe:
i5-4670K
D3 16GB 1600-999
Giby G1.Sniper Z87
Palit GTX 1060

Ich denke mal der Prozessor ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.
Meine frage nun lohnt es sich nur den Prozessor zu tauschen gegen einen i7 mit Sockel 1150 oder würde das nichts nennenswertes bringen  und ich sollte auf ein Ryzen 3 3600 +Mainboard+RAM sparen?
Oder wäre das auch sinnfrei ohne neue Grafikkarte?

Ich kann Grundsätzlich alles spielen nur bei neueren Games muss ich schon gut was runterschrauben.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2019)

RollyXP schrieb:


> Hio,
> ich mogel mich hier bei der Diskussion mal mit rein, da mein System ähnlich ist wie Constantin34  "alte" System.
> Und ich würde gerne eure Meinung wissen.
> 
> ...


 Ganz schwerer Fall. 

1) Eine neue 1150-CPU, die du ja eh gebraucht suchen musst, würde halt nur in DEN Games, die wirklich mehr als vier Kerne/Threads brauchen, was bringen. 
2) Ein Ryzen 5 3600 kostet dann zwar mit Board und RAM ca 400€, aber er würde im Schnitt in Games durchaus 30% mehr FPS bringen. So viel mehr FPS bringt er jedenfalls im Vergleich zu einem Ryzen 5 1600X, der wiederum ziemlich gleichstark wie ein Core i5-4690K ist (der nen Tick besser als dein i5 ist). Die +30% gelten aber für den Fall, dass die Grafikkarte nicht "bremst" - bei einer GTX 1060 kann es sein, dass das Leistungsplus also weniger ist. 
3) Eine neue Grafikarte wie die AMD RX 5700 für 350€ würde eher mindestens 50% mehr FPS im Vergleich zur GTX 1060 bringen, aber wenn es dann um Games geht (vlt auch Games, die erst noch in der Zukunft erscheinen), denen 4 Kerne/Threads nicht reichen, nützt die bessere Grafikkarte vlt. dann doch nur wenig.   


ich VERMUTE, dass eine Grafikkarte wohl eher kurzfristig was bringt. Aber für ne neue CPU solltest vlt trotzdem sparen.


----------



## RollyXP (4. September 2019)

Danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe wäre der Kauf einer  GPU und danach die CPU die Sinnigere Lösung als umgekehrt. 
Ich frage dann mal nett weiter  Welche Grafikkarte von Nvidia würdest du den empfehlen?
Mit AMD GPU's hatte ich immer nur Probleme, da will ich lieber Nvidia treu bleiben. 

Ich werde mal Greedfall abwarten wie gut das läuft und schon mal anfangen zu sparen. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2019)

RollyXP schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort.
> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe wäre der Kauf einer  GPU und danach die CPU die Sinnigere Lösung als umgekehrt.
> Ich frage dann mal nett weiter  Welche Grafikkarte von Nvidia würdest du den empfehlen?
> Mit AMD GPU's hatte ich immer nur Probleme, da will ich lieber Nvidia treu bleiben.


 Inwiefern? und wann? Probleme kann man mit beiden Chip-Herstellern haben, zumal es manchmal gar nicht der Chip-, sondern der Partnerhersteller "Schuld" ist. Da wäre es unklug, nur wegen eigenen Erfahrungen einen zu meiden. Ich liste mal auf, kannst ja dann selber entscheiden, was Du machst:

Eine GTX 1660 Ti gibt es ab ca. 270€ und wäre ca 35% schneller als Deine GTX 1060
Eine RTX 2060 kostet ab ca 330€ und wäre 50% schneller als Deine GTX 1060.
Eine AMD RX 5700 kostet ab ca 330€, eine Customversion ab 360€ und wäre ca 75% schneller als Deine GTX 1060.
Eine RTX 2060 Super kostet ab ca 390€ und wäre 2-3% schneller als die RX 5700.
Eine AMD RX 5700 XT gibt es ab ca 390€, Customversionen ab 420€, und wäre 90-95% schneller als Deine GTX 1060. Sie ist auch 5-10% schneller als eine RTX 2070, welche mindestens 450€ kostet.


----------



## RollyXP (5. September 2019)

Mit AMD hatte ich "früher um 2011" immer Probleme mit aktuellen Games, Grafikfehler, FPS Verluste...
Ich habe das Gefühl das Nvidia einfach die besseren Treiber für die Games macht.
Aber ich werde das nochmal überdenken was du geschrieben hast ob ich es vl doch nochmal wagen soll auf AMD zu wechseln.
Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Free23 (5. September 2019)

RollyXP schrieb:


> Mit AMD hatte ich "früher um 2011" immer Probleme mit aktuellen Games, Grafikfehler, FPS Verluste...
> Ich habe das Gefühl das Nvidia einfach die besseren Treiber für die Games macht.
> Aber ich werde das nochmal überdenken was du geschrieben hast ob ich es vl doch nochmal wagen soll auf AMD zu wechseln.
> Danke für die Infos!



Wäre dem pauschal so, würde AMD doch schon längst keine Grafikkarten mehr verkaufen.
Aber gut, persönliche Erfahrungen sind halt auch persönliche Erfahrungen...
Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen sind: Bin vor Jahren von Nvidia zu AMD-Grakas gewechselt und fahre sehr gut mit AMD Grafikkarten - nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2019)

RollyXP schrieb:


> Mit AMD hatte ich "früher um 2011" immer Probleme mit aktuellen Games, Grafikfehler, FPS Verluste...
> Ich habe das Gefühl das Nvidia einfach die besseren Treiber für die Games macht.


 Das ist schon lange nicht mehr so. Bei beiden hast du immer wieder mal Treiber, die für neue Fehler sorgen. Meinem Gefühl nach öfter bei Nvidia, da Nvidia lange Zeit auch "alle Nase lang" neue Treiber rausbrachte, was natürlich auch für eine höhere Chance auf Fehler bedeutet. Inzwischen bringt AMD aber auch teils 3x pro Monat neue Treiber, die tun sich also beide nix.

Und bei beiden hast du immer wieder mal Games, die aus unerfindlichen Gründen Fehler haben, die bei der Konkurrenz nicht auftreten, oder bei denen die Performance ungewöhnlich schlecht ist - zB zwei an sich gleichschnelle Mittelklassekarten von AMD und Nvidia, aber bei einem Game bricht die Karte von AMD oder Nvidia selbst bei mittleren Details ein. 

Klar: WENN ein Game-Publisher Nvidia als Partner hat, dann ist es logischerweise so, dass Nvidia schon zu Release EHER einen passenden Treiber als AMD hat und es also mit AMD eine höhere Gefahr auf Fehler gibt. Aber inzwischen bekommen AMD und Nvidia früh genug die Games zur Kontrolle, meistens kommen 2-3 Tage vor Release eines Top-Gams von BEIDEN Chipherstellern neue Treiber raus. Das letzte mal, bei dem ich wirklich nennenswerte große Probleme bei AMD hatte, war bei Anno 1404 aus dem Jahr 2009. Da dauerte es echt recht lange, bis AMD endlich Fehler beseitigt hatte. Und bei GTA V gab es - wenn ich mich nicht irre - zuerst eine relativ schwache Performance. Kann aber auch GTA 4 gewesen sein. Aber so was gab/gibt es bei Nvidia auch, zb bei Skyrim. Da kam auch erst nach Monaten ein Treiber raus, der Performanceprobleme löste und von Nvidia dann als "20% mehr Performance" gefeiert wurde  


Du kannst aber frei entscheiden. Nachteil bei AMD aktuell: es gibt nur wenige Custom-Modelle der 5700 und 5700 XT. Die nicht-Custom-Modelle, also im Referenzdesign von AMD, sind halt relativ laut. Aber selbst die Custommodelle bieten trotz ihres Aufpreises an sich mehr pro Euro als Nvidia.


----------

